# San Jose's 21st Annual Blvd Nights



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

Save the Date for Blvd Nights. Come out and Cruise White Road


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

What about a Cruise night on EL Camino @ Santa Clara? Dat was also the spot back in the days. :yes:


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

That is old school and I will be down for that


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

chev48 said:


> That is old school and I will be down for that


Hell ya , back in da late 70's.... Good ol'days


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Was up wit the date change . Its always labor day weekend


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Wondering what the date iz

:drama:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone goin to salinas march 9?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJ RIDER said:


> Was up wit the date change . Its always labor day weekend


 i think there ganna have 2 blvd nights and i think reason why for the date change is because streetlow car show because lot of people are already are ganna be out here in san jose for the car show i think it a good idea because originally that how it supposed to be after car shows, bbqs, and all lowrider events cruising is always happen after all lowrider events like back in the days TTT FOR BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Blvd Nights is an Annual thing only 1 time a summer. always at end of August or 1st weekend in september. think this year its going be on August 30th but will see when they post it for sure.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Whats the date?


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Modesto will be there whats up with the date doh


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*CHANGE OF DATE, THE DATE IS AUG 16TH.
*THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/anthonyf76/media/Poster%20Design%20FINAL.jpg.html]







[/URL] Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3[/QUOTE]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT remember if you see me out there with my camera ill be shooting video so use your switches. If i get a lot of video im make dvds.


----------



## 69land$hark (Jan 13, 2012)

COLOR]








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 69land$hark (Jan 13, 2012)

That wasup ill be dar


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Blvd Nights 2014 T.T.T. White Road Cruising Shhhhaaaauuuuu


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 1308417


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Blvd Nights TTT


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

essjpete6495 said:


> View attachment 1308417


been a great event for a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

chingon.... u still got him cumn?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SAN JO THREE WEEK AWAY


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Almost time!! One of the OG homies is trying to get a hopper done for blvd nights!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Ridin by after the LUX show!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Motown comin we lookin to nose up with any and all takers and talkers


----------



## Mister Diaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Two Weeks Homies !!!


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Blvd Nights T.T.T..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*ONE WEEK AWAY,SHINE UP THOSE RIDES..CLEAN THOSE WHITEWALLS...
*EVENT STARTS AT 5PM , EVERY YEAR GETS PACKED... WANT A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL GET THERE EARLY..
NO DRAMA..NO LOOKING HARD.. KEEP THAT ELSE WHERE... IT GIVE BAD NAMES TO LOWRIDERS....


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

T.T.T. Blvd Nights


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thats what i am Saying keep the peace out there Gente 


SJDEUCE said:


> *ONE WEEK AWAY,SHINE UP THOSE RIDES..CLEAN THOSE WHITEWALLS...
> *EVENT STARTS AT 5PM , EVERY YEAR GETS PACKED... WANT A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL GET THERE EARLY..
> NO DRAMA..NO LOOKING HARD.. KEEP THAT ELSE WHERE... IT GIVE BAD NAMES TO LOWRIDERS....


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Motown comin we lookin to nose up with any and all takers and talkers


Come get Bumper checked


----------



## Mister Diaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Just like back in the day . . . Time to shine, low and slow !!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SJ 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup one more day best cruise of the year


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonight is the night c all of you guys out there


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any pics anyone


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

chev48 said:


> Any pics anyone


 ttt


----------

